
U.S. has world’s highest rate of children living in single-parent households - corporate_shi11
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/12/12/u-s-children-more-likely-than-children-in-other-countries-to-live-with-just-one-parent
======
dokein
Author splices the data multiple ways, but ignores one obvious one which is
African-American single-parent households (over 65% - [1]), and to a lesser
degree Hispanic or Latino households (over 40%). The percentage is also high
for American Indians (over 50%) but that has a smaller overall effect because
of their population is an order of magnitude smaller.

This obviously has a large number of upstream causes and a large number of
downstream effects.

[1] [https://datacenter.kidscount.org/data/tables/107-children-
in...](https://datacenter.kidscount.org/data/tables/107-children-in-single-
parent-families-by-
race#detailed/1/any/false/871,870,573,869,36,868,867,133,38,35/10,11,9,12,1,185,13/432,431)

------
jokesnotfunny
Historical most men provided food, shelter, protection from men of foreign
tribes but women had to give away great deal of personal freedom, dginity and
her ambitions for this while men got guaranteed sex and gene propogation.

All that is done by government and employer now.

And some male guidance etc. can be provided in school which they already pay
for.

So isn't it a sign of opulence and improvement?

~~~
verdagon
Are you saying school is an adequate substitute for a father?

~~~
jokesnotfunny
A kid spends 8 hours in school, rest of the time on their phone or with
friends. How much time does a kid spend with their father each day?.

I am not saying school is a substitute, I am saying not many fathers can
afford to spend much time with their kids, so we need to solve this issue.

